# Sarcoptic Mange?



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

EEK! We dealt with this with Zoey as a puppy...but apparently the stress of anesthesia/surgery let the little buggers out in spades on Ziva. She's got hair loss/intense itching on her neck, front legs, head, ears, face. She's miserable on top of having a NASTY infection at her incision site from scratching. Trying to find some boots or something, going to duck tape baby socks to her feet if I have to LOL. Anyways we are going to treat it homeopathically/naturally I picked up a ton of supplements/vitamins/oils today on my lunch (thanks to my sister for helping me out since I bath her 2 show standard poodles each week, and comb them out). I'm hoping it works. My dad is skeptical but I consulted with a homeopath and I don't want to give Ziva any more drugs than absolutely necessary. Worst part is I feel itchy constantly, it's probably in my head but good grief, I'm going nuts here! I could treat her with the standard Ivermectin/Revolution/Mite Baths but I really am trying to keep her as naturally reared as possible.

Also question, she is supposed to be on Probiotics, does anyone know if the amount in Nupro is enough or do I need to buy different ones?

Has anyone been through this with their pets?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Girl, you just can't catch a break, can you!!!???? So sorry Ziva is under the weather even moreso than before  I don't have a clue how to deal with it, but just wanted to let you know we'll say a prayer for you. The only probiotics we user are just plain yogurt so I don't know an answer to that either.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is this sarcoptic or demodectic mange??
I always heard that demodectic was stress
related and auto immune related.
Did Ziva pick this up from another dog at
your vets office? Thats how they get sarcoptic
mange isnt it?
I had a super inbred english black pug in the 80`s
and this is what they told me.I had to bathe him
with radioactive solution and it was horrible.
This is no reflection on your dads practice ok?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Is this sarcoptic or demodectic mange??
> I always heard that demodectic was stress
> related and auto immune related.
> Did Ziva pick this up from another dog at
> ...


Nope, we actually think she's had it since she came to us as she had a bald spot on her neck, and kind of bare spots on her head (thinner). The stress of surgery can make anything come out. She has also been super itchy around her head/face area since we got her, to the point she still doesn't have a regular collar as she scratches them to bits and it seems to intensify her itching. It would take about 7-10 days for it to show if she would have caught at my dad's practice, and it's only been 3 days, she started showing signs after 2 days, and she wasn't exposed to any other dogs other than Zoey. Ziva came from a Puppy mill, then a petstore, so she hasn't exactly had the best environments as of yet. She also had her immune system assaulted by vaccines before I got her as well. He did see Sarcoptes on the slide, but only one. It could be demodex too, but it's not typical demodex as it's in splotches all over her body. And she doesn't have the crustiness that goes along with Demodex.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Add the fact that I'm getting bit/itchy and I'm pretty sure it's Sarcoptes....UGH! Thank heavens they can't 'live' on me just bite & make me itchy. GRRRRRR


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm itchy for you Heather


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Girl, you just can't catch a break, can you!!!???? So sorry Ziva is under the weather even moreso than before  I don't have a clue how to deal with it, but just wanted to let you know we'll say a prayer for you. The only probiotics we user are just plain yogurt so I don't know an answer to that either.


Thank-you! I appreciate it. I just wish things would get better & stay better for once.



flippedstars said:


> I'm itchy for you Heather


I'm going NUTS here! Hubby thinks it's in my head (same as if I ever groom a dog with lice etc) I go nuts itching even though I know I can't/didn't get any.
I'm going to try some neem oil on the itchyness as hydrocortisone only kept it at bay for a little bit. The Health food store thought I was whipping up some weird concoction with all the different stuff I bought lol. Just hoping it helps her, I really don't want to bog her down more with drugs. As that just 'masks' the root of the problem which is what the Homeopath/Naturopath told me today. I am going to take Zoey in a few weeks once I have a better handle on Ziva, I found a local one who only charges $40.00 for an exam/consult which is better than $85-$160 some of the online/email ones want. I also like that she's local so she can actually physically see what's going on with my dogs instead of just 'guessing'.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you considered giving her a coconut oil wrap? Coconut oil has amazing healing and antibiotic properties... it helped Bryco a TON when he was smaller and sooo itchy from what, we didn't know. Just a thought? I would just massage it into his skin as heavily as possible and wrap him up in saran wrap for about an hour, then shampoo/rinse. Although, I know she was just spayed, so that may ahve to wait 1-2 weeks if you want to rinse it off...as I know you can't get the spay site wet.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Have you considered giving her a coconut oil wrap? Coconut oil has amazing healing and antibiotic properties... it helped Bryco a TON when he was smaller and sooo itchy from what, we didn't know. Just a thought? I would just massage it into his skin as heavily as possible and wrap him up in saran wrap for about an hour, then shampoo/rinse. Although, I know she was just spayed, so that may ahve to wait 1-2 weeks if you want to rinse it off...as I know you can't get the spay site wet.


I am using a mixture of lavender oil/neem oil/almond or coconut oil to apply to her spots with hair loss, but applying it like a wrap would be a good idea, she just can't have a bath until next Friday because of her stitches :-( So I will DEFINITELY give that a go after that. Good suggestion! I am also giving her coconut oil orally. Poor girl has more supplements/vitamins/stuff to take than Zoey does at the moment.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Speaking of which, I'm gonna give B-head another one tomorrow too lol. It helps his coat grow, and he is dirty again from peeing on everything including himself


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My head just started itching on a major level!!

I wonder if coz she's a pet shop/farm puppy she has had it all along?? Your life would make an amazing soap opera ATM btw 

Anyway I'd try everything I'm not a fan of all those chemicals and stuff but I need to read up on mange I assume it's contagious to zoey too?? Coconut oil is very good totally diff but lotus shed er puppy coat and got a severe bout of dry skin daisy had the same but I slicked her up and left her for 12 hours then bathed her and her skin is totally fine now I'm gonna go look this up


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather I just wikipediad and it is contagious to humans

Also known as canine scabies, sarcoptic mange is a highly contagious infestation of Sarcoptes scabiei canis, a burrowing mite. The canine sarcoptic mite can also infest humans (scabies), cats, pigs, horses, sheep and various other species.

These mites dig into and through the skin, causing intense itching and crusting that can quickly become infected. Hair loss and crusting frequently appear first on elbows and ears. Skin damage can occur from the dog's intense scratching and biting. Secondary skin infection is also common. Dogs with chronic sarcoptic mange are often in poor condition.

The chupacabras legend appears to be due to sightings of coyotes with severe sarcoptic mange.[3]


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> It could be demodex too, but it's not typical demodex as it's in splotches all over her body. And she doesn't have the crustiness that goes along with Demodex.


My Domino had Demodex ( he got bald patches about a week after I got him home as a puppy ) he had blad areas around his eyes-neck-back legs ) he never got crusty or sore skin , just dry/flakey skin ... 

He was treated for it and it went in about a month & the fur come back but he has thin fur in places , when he gets stresed ( eg firework night / when we moved/ vet trips etc ) it comes back & I have to get him treatment ( drops from the vet ) and again it clears up ..


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of any more bad news BUT if it is sarcoptic mange they can live on you they burrow under the skin and in humans is called scabies but exactly the same thing and very very contagious....


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes Demodex is more like bald patches then crustiness.
Their own skin mites are attacking them so it can 
reocure when stressed.Starting above an eyebrow is
a favorite place.Its immune def related.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Scabies in humans is not the same type of scabies that cats or dogs get, which is called mange. Although pet scabies can spread to humans, those type of mites usually die after a few days. They can't live on humans for longer than 3 weeks. If it's scabies.

If it was Demodex my dad would have definitely seen some on the skin scrapings, as he took them from 5 different locations on her body. They are pretty easy to find on the scrapings, however Sarcoptes isn't.


----------



## Samantha (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you tried a benzoyl peroxide shampoo? I used this on my dog, the one I got had little beads that helped to exfoliate and bring the little buggers out. If anything it seemed to make her a bit more comfortable.


----------

